# Sandie likes to roll in the dirt!



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Aww cute! She sure does love it. She looks like a real sweetheart!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

RusticWildFire said:


> Aww cute! She sure does love it. She looks like a real sweetheart!


Thanks, she is SO sweet!  And there's definitely a LOT of her to love right now haha! But we're working on that with a regular training schedule...I love how long it took her big butt to plop to the ground!!! :lol:


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

awww!!! to cute!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

She's adorable!

I think all light colored horses LOVE to roll hehe


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> She's adorable!
> 
> I think all light colored horses LOVE to roll hehe


TRUE! I swear she looks me right in the eye and the look in her eye says "look what YOU get to clean off me now!!!" :twisted: 

She likes to roll a little TOO much sometimes though...tonight I was in the arena inside with 3 other riders, and Sandie and I stopped to chat with another horse & rider...while we were standing there, she started scratching the ground - she wanted to roll WITH ME ON HER!!!! I made her walk and wouldn't let her stop after that!!! lol


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

atleast it's not mud and only dirt.

you'll come to enjoy the summer months  when they're dirty a quick spray of the hose and they're all clean. hehe


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> atleast it's not mud and only dirt.
> 
> you'll come to enjoy the summer months  when they're dirty a quick spray of the hose and they're all clean. hehe


Oh yes, I already have my sweat scraper ready for spring! :lol: In the meantime, she wears a blanket 24/7 so that keeps the worst of things off!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

She is SO adorable!! Love the vid, she's soo pretty too.  & that's SO true; hehe my old buckskin rolled like crazy, ah they just don't appreciate the grooming we do. LOL!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

lol...I don't think she likes you, she never came to you and seemed to ignore you hehe. She looks like she's spoiled


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> lol...I don't think she likes you, she never came to you and seemed to ignore you hehe. She looks like she's spoiled


lol on the contrary she loves me, she normally comes right over! :lol: She just didn't want to come in because I had JUST let her out and she wanted to roll some more!!! and yes, she is very spoiled haha!


----------

